# Is blowing into a dog's nose to make it drop a toy bad?



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

My friend has a dog and she blows into her dog's nose to make the dog drop the toy - is this an acceptable method of making a dog drop a toy?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

id be carful with that one as if you upset the dog or it gets scared it may bite you. 

teach the leave command, get a tug toy, and encorege the pup to play, then tell the pup to leave and show a treat, the pup should see the treat and let go. then give the pup the treat, repeat this severly times. then work on getting to pup to fetch and bring a toy or ball back to you, and leave it on command. as the pup gets better you wont need to show the treat.


----------



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

I will definitely try that, thanks a bunch.


----------

